# Help Please



## cmmder_cool (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey everybody,

I have a Samsung hcm4215w. I just replaced the convergence IC's and a bad fuse, but now the the focus is off. I tried to adjust the focus each color. I can get one half of the TV to look clear but I cant get all three colors to line up on the other other half. Is this still a problem with the convergence board, or just a focus problem? If it is a focus problem what is the best way to adjust each color properly? My TV is also emitting a high pitched noise sometimes when its on. Any help is appreciated thank you.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would guess that it is a convergence issue. But since it's only happening on half the screen problem confuses me. Hopefully, Leonard or one of the other knowledgeable diy'ers will chime in soon. :T


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

So you can ajust the colors on half of the screen but not the other half? are they bowed or distorted in any other way? Sounds like maybe a connection was missed during reasembly, double check your connections. Also did you get the exact same stks?


----------

